# Harris and Monarch Islands



## BigTom (29 Aug 2011)

Just a couple of odds and sods really, thought I'd stick them up anyway.

Harris, looking towards Luskentyre and Taransay:





Monarch Islands:




And a lovely evening trip out to St Kilda (it's normally around gale force 9 when I make this trip, made a nice change!):


----------



## Antoni (29 Aug 2011)

Stunning places and very cool pics


----------



## GHNelson (29 Aug 2011)

Love them especially the Harris beach shot.
hoggie


----------

